# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Pomozimo Karli

## aleksandra

http://www.helpkarla.tk

Ovo je moje prvo javljanje i ukratko da vas upoznam sa situacijom u mojoj obitelji.Radi se o mojoj maloj necakinji Karli od sedam mjeseci koja boluje od cetiri srcane mane(fallotova tetralogija).Rodila se 27.09.06. u Splitu,istu vecer su majku obavjestili da se beba pothladuje i da ima sum na srcu,medutim nije bilo samo to.Nakon iducih pretraga se pokazalo da nasa tek rodena Karla ima srcane mane.Kontaktirano je sa Zagrebom gdje su je iducih mjeseci dovodili na kontrole.Pravljenjem kateterizacije srca i savjetovanjem s kardiokirurgom  ustanovilo se da do operacije mora doci sto prije,u Austrijskom gradu Linzu. Samo tata(Herold) radi i kako znamo tesko da ce pokriti materijalne troskove i zato sam objavila ovu humanitarnu akciju.To jedno malo ljudsko srce treba pomoc da bi moglo pravilno kucati.
Nikad nije kasno da postanemo dobri.
Njena seka Klara(6 god.) sa roditeljima i obitelji vas mole za malo dobrote.


                Hvala vam!

----------


## aleksandra

> http://www.helpkarla.tk
> 
> Ovo je moje prvo javljanje i ukratko da vas upoznam sa situacijom u mojoj obitelji.Radi se o mojoj maloj necakinji Karli od sedam mjeseci koja boluje od cetiri srcane mane(fallotova tetralogija).Rodila se 27.09.06. u Splitu,istu vecer su majku obavjestili da se beba pothladuje i da ima sum na srcu,medutim nije bilo samo to.Nakon iducih pretraga se pokazalo da nasa tek rodena Karla ima srcane mane.Kontaktirano je sa Zagrebom gdje su je iducih mjeseci dovodili na kontrole.Pravljenjem kateterizacije srca i savjetovanjem s kardiokirurgom  ustanovilo se da do operacije mora doci sto prije,u Austrijskom gradu Linzu. Samo tata(Herold) radi i kako znamo tesko da ce pokriti materijalne troskove i zato sam objavila ovu humanitarnu akciju.To jedno malo ljudsko srce treba pomoc da bi moglo pravilno kucati.
> Nikad nije kasno da postanemo dobri.
> Njena seka Klara(6 god.) sa roditeljima i obitelji vas mole za malo dobrote.
> 
> 
>                 Hvala vam!


Zaboravila sam napisati da sve detalje imate u gore navedenom linku.

----------


## ninni

ne mogu otvorit... kako se može pomoći, na koji račun uplatit?

----------


## aleksandra

> ne mogu otvorit... kako se može pomoći, na koji račun uplatit?


site sada radi, radili smo male korekcije sa slikama.

----------


## aleksandra

Hvala svim ljudima koji su nam pomogli u prikupljanju pomoci za nasu Karlu koja se sada nalazi u klinici u Linzu.Jutros su joj napravili pretrage,duze je trajalo i jadnica se ispovracala.Sutra je vec na programu, ujutro u 7 sati pocinje operacija.Doktor je objasnio da ce biti tezak zahvat i da ce oni dati sve od sebe.Boze daj tom malom tjelu snage da sve to izdrzi!

----------


## yasmin

> Hvala svim ljudima koji su nam pomogli u prikupljanju pomoci za nasu Karlu koja se sada nalazi u klinici u Linzu.Jutros su joj napravili pretrage,duze je trajalo i jadnica se ispovracala.Sutra je vec na programu, ujutro u 7 sati pocinje operacija.Doktor je objasnio da ce biti tezak zahvat i da ce oni dati sve od sebe.Boze daj tom malom tjelu snage da sve to izdrzi!


evo onda malo vibri za   :Saint:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Darijae

evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe u najboljem redu i da mrvica dođe šta prije kući

----------


## Paulita

~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## Mamasita

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Bomballurina

Karla, mislit ću na tebe sutra u 7. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Mislit ćemo sutra na tebe   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mala

Karla mislimo na tebe sutra   :Heart:

----------


## Romina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Amalthea

Izdrži sunce malo .... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ana.m

Za Karlu ~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Mishkica

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lindsay

:Heart:

----------


## Vishnja

u mislima sam sa malenom. neka malo   :Heart:   bude zdravo!

----------


## Ineska

ajme bože vibram za maleno srce   :Heart:

----------


## happy mummy

Boze, daj da sve bude dobro   :Heart:

----------


## anek

vibrrrrrrrr   :Heart:

----------


## sabaleta

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## aries24

~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
bože, daj da malo   :Heart:  izdrži i sve bude dobro

----------


## Brunda

~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandra

Sada sam uspijela doci do kompa i da vam javim da je moja Karla operirana.Operacija je jako dobro prosla.Velika je napetost vladala u ovoj velikoj obitelji od 7 ujutro do 12.30,placemo svi od radosti sto je nasa hrabra cura junacki podnijela.Malena se nalazi u sok sobi i tamo ce biti tri dana,dise pomocu aparata sto kaze doktor da ce probati za par dana da samostalno dise.Potom slijedi oporavak od dva tjedna i terapija.Moj brat place ko kisa,nevista ne moze trenutno pricati na mob., a Klarina seka(6) je presretna i jedva ceka da joj seka dode kuci.Ovo dijete nije moglo mirno spavati cijelu noc i evo sada je malo legla sa mojom kcerkom(6).
Dobri moji ljudi puno vam hvala na podrskama i molitvama!Hvala sto ovo mogu  da podjelim s vama,puno hvala!
Javim vam!

----------


## Bubica

:Smile:  šaljemo hrabroj curi veliku pusu...

----------


## Brunda

Super! Puse maloj hrabrici   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Vibram za brzi oporavak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra

joj napisala sam Klarina seka umjesto Karlina seka,jos sam totalno smantana od svega.Klara (6) je Karlina sesra i ona joj je dala ime.Znam da me razumite.hvala!

----------


## Ineska

ma bravo bravo bravo za malu hrabricu!!!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## happy mummy

bravo za malog borca!   :Saint: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brzi oporavak!   :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra

Da vam javim da je Karla dosla kuci!Za sada je stabilna i mora biti pod velikim nadzorom,nitko ne smije blizu nje osim roditelja koji moraju nositi masku.U bolnici je imala jednu krizu, u tatinim rukama je prestala disati,doktori su se odmah nacrtali i uspjeli je oziviti.Za 14 dana ide u Zageb na pregled i tamo ce biti na promatranju 24 sata. Operirali su joj vece greske,a ove manje ne mogu i rekli su da ce moci s njima da zivi.Moj brat ne spava nocima,stoji kraj krevetica i odsluskuje kako ona dise.Razgovarala sam s njim,ali dosta je jos potresen i znam kako mu je tesko.

----------


## sabaleta

Bravo za Karlu, malog velikog borca!  :Heart:  
Još su velike bitke pred njom ali sve će ona to izdržati uz veliku i nesebičnu roditeljsku ljubav.

----------


## Točkica

Velika pusa za malo   :Heart:  i malog hrabrog   :Saint:   !

----------


## ENA26

Bravo za malu hrabricu. šaljemo puno dobrih vibri i što brži oporavak  :Love:

----------


## aries24

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Love:   da sve bude u redu

----------


## daisy2005

:Kiss:   maloj hrabrici i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude super!   :Love:  cijeloj obitelji!

----------


## haribo

puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~nek mali   :Saint:  izdrzi

----------


## mama_jos_malo

:Heart:   :Heart:  
puse za Hrabricu

----------


## ivana s

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što brži oporavak hrabroj djevojčici   :Love:

----------


## buca

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
maloj sreći  :Love:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Anvi

:Heart:  Ljubite ju!

----------


## Mirta30

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za što brži oporavak

----------


## Leina mama

> Moj brat ne spava nocima,stoji kraj krevetica i odsluskuje kako ona dise.


Bože, čuvaj ovo dijete i njegove roditelje, a i sestricu Klaru. Oni su latice istog cvijeta, i ne daj da ijedna od njih prerano otpane.

Pozdrav Aleksandri, i javljaj nam dalje kako je malo srdašce.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## -Sanja-

:Heart:   za Karlu

Može li se još uvijek uplatiti donacija?

----------

